# LED lighting systems from China



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Has anyone considered purchasing directly from Chinese manufacturers? I didn't even know it was even possible. Some manufacturers specialize in LED lighting systems and they look credible.

http://gehl-led.en.alibaba.com/


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, all my T5 units/lights, I order directly from China, reefshops.com. Also the auto feeders, its the same product as sold here but so much cheaper including shipping.

MARINECOLOR AQUARIUM SUPPLIES CO.,LTD./OEM Manufacturer


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

there are 2 big threads on Reef Central on ther LED systems out of China. Apparently 2 companies are the best but you be the judge.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2110092

(latest)
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2211981


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tim said:


> there are 2 big threads on Reef Central on ther LED systems out of China. Apparently 2 companies are the best but you be the judge.
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2110092
> 
> ...


Hmm.. looks like these lights can do the job


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought some months ago... WOW is all i can say.
Check out my Thread.

http://newserver.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34776


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Chromey said:


> I bought some months ago... WOW is all i can say.
> Check out my Thread.
> 
> http://newserver.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34776


Well, that's cool. Good to hear it performs well!

I was looking at this link from RC - http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Best-price-1W-version-Super-Bright-120W-LED-aquarium-light-with-63B-56W/587062331.html

It is dimmable (manual) and includes DIY color layout! All for $180 shipping included.

I was thinking of building a DIY fixture, but something like these use the same components and ends up being even cheaper, and includes nice case, fan, etc. No reason to go DIY route as they support DIY layout now..


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

One of trhe companies will also send you a few extra LED's so you can switch them out if you want to.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.aquariumleds.com/products/120-Watt-Aquarium-LED-20K-3-Watt-LEDs.html

Beward of duties with importing those lights from China. Sometimes these supplies do not cover them. Had an issue with suppliers using DHL for shipping.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

wiseguyphil said:


> http://www.aquariumleds.com/products/120-Watt-Aquarium-LED-20K-3-Watt-LEDs.html
> 
> Beward of duties with importing those lights from China. Sometimes these supplies do not cover them. Had an issue with suppliers using DHL for shipping.


Wow he use to be alot more$$ from what I remember... Good option.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

wiseguyphil said:


> http://www.aquariumleds.com/products/120-Watt-Aquarium-LED-20K-3-Watt-LEDs.html
> 
> Beward of duties with importing those lights from China. Sometimes these supplies do not cover them. Had an issue with suppliers using DHL for shipping.


I wouldn't be too surprised about taxes but what's the issue with DHL?


----------



## Tim (Dec 11, 2011)

wiseguyphil said:


> http://www.aquariumleds.com/products/120-Watt-Aquarium-LED-20K-3-Watt-LEDs.html
> 
> Beward of duties with importing those lights from China. Sometimes these supplies do not cover them. Had an issue with suppliers using DHL for shipping.


This guy was shipping his lights from YYZ to US addresses. He used to be based in Niagara Falls Ont. Guess he moved across the river?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

conix67 said:


> Has anyone considered purchasing directly from Chinese manufacturers? I didn't even know it was even possible. Some manufacturers specialize in LED lighting systems and they look credible.
> 
> http://gehl-led.en.alibaba.com/


I ordered my 55x3w D120 directly from China and received it in
6 days, perfectly intact and no extra hidden fees.
I really like these LEDs and after 2 months my corals are growing. But I miss the flood lighting my 8-bulb T5s gave. I could even see in the deep caves.

I'm currently thinking of upgrading to a 36inch 64x3w intelligent system with lunar cycle from different Chinese company. Reef Central positive posts encouraged me to buy and won't hesitate to buy again.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Those units look nice


rickcasa said:


> I ordered my 55x3w D120 directly from China and received it in
> 6 days, perfectly intact and no extra hidden fees.
> I really like these LEDs and after 2 months my corals are growing. But I miss the flood lighting my 8-bulb T5s gave. I could even see in the deep caves.
> 
> I'm currently thinking of upgrading to a 36inch 64x3w intelligent system with lunar cycle from different Chinese company. Reef Central positive posts encouraged me to buy and won't hesitate to buy again.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken these are the same LED units Ken (reefquarium) has over his main display tanks? 

I thought they looked great too.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

zk4444 said:


> If I'm not mistaken these are the same LED units Ken (reefquarium) has over his main display tanks?
> 
> I thought they looked great too.


Ken's main display tank has the Vertex model which costs about 10 times as much as these Chinese units.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

conix67 said:


> Ken's main display tank has the Vertex model which costs about 10 times as much as these Chinese units.


I expect it gets confusing sometimes, lol. You're absolutely correct if you are referring to Ken's display tank at SUM, however I was referring to Ken's main displays @ Reefquarium


----------

